# White Castle and the Super Bowl



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Perfect together.

That is all.
:ss


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

MMMMmmmmmmm....slyders!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Man I miss White Castle.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

we bought a case yesterday and i paid dearly this morning :BS


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

For those of you that aren't familiar with White Castles, they are the *best *tasting hamburgers in the world hands down! They are square in shape (about 3"x3"), come loaded with fried onions and ketchup on square buns.

There is only one little problem with them. They go right through you like a runaway train. They are known everywhere as *slyders, murder burgers, colon cleaners,* as well as by many more names.

But, even though they kill you everytime, you just have to keep eating them every so often to wash out all the bacteria that builds up in your body. They're better than an enema.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I love whitecastle. Stopped by the one in Clifton and picked up a sack of ten jalapeno slyders for the game. Great stuff, but i'm gonna be feelin' it tomorrow!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

shadowbandit said:


> They're better than an enema.


Lots of experience with those, eh?  :r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

never had white castle but we did have little taverns here near dc.

Same idea. little burgers that tore you up.
Boy do I miss them


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Personally, I've had In 'n' Out Burger and White Castle... they are two VASTLY different burgers, but there's nothing like White Castle!!!!! Am I the only one who has ever eaten an entire Crave Case in one sitting?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Personally, I've had In 'n' Out Burger and White Castle... they are two VASTLY different burgers, but there's nothing like White Castle!!!!! *Am I the only one who has ever eaten an entire Crave Case in one sitting*?


No, you're not.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> No, you're not.


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do I smell a challenge?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do I smell a challenge?


Ask 'em about how many perch I ate at the SHII before you get in over your head... :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Ask 'em about how many perch I ate at the SHII before you get in over your head... :r


Hahahaha... you should learn NOT to mess with a fat man!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Hahahaha... you should learn NOT to mess with a fat man!!!!!


I dunno Tanner, most of the guys I see winning those eating contests are usually pretty skinny. Hopefully we will herf together someday and then we can choose our poison! :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I dunno Tanner, most of the guys I see winning those eating contests are usually pretty skinny. Hopefully we will herf together someday and then we can choose our poison! :r


I think you're right... sounds like a plan!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

LOL TO fUNNY.... just got off the throne "not a pretty site either" logged on to cs ,saw this thread and remembered Oh ya the castle yesterday :r



shadowbandit said:


> For those of you that aren't familiar with White Castles, they are the *best *tasting hamburgers in the world hands down! They are square in shape (about 3"x3"), come loaded with fried onions and ketchup on square buns.
> 
> There is only one little problem with them. They go right through you like a runaway train. They are known everywhere as *slyders, murder burgers, colon cleaners,* as well as by many more names.
> 
> But, even though they kill you everytime, you just have to keep eating them every so often to wash out all the bacteria that builds up in your body. They're better than an enema.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

we finally have krystals here in south florida but boy do i miss white castles!
we used to buy about a hundred of those when we were in out twentys and see who could eat the most!


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

shadowbandit said:


> For those of you that aren't familiar with White Castles, they are the *best *tasting hamburgers in the world hands down!


White Castle burgers are amazing but I've got to say, they still come in second to Five Guys!


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

TU09 said:


> White Castle burgers are amazing but I've got to say, they still come in second to Five Guys!


I've never had Five Guys. Do they have the same effect as Murder Burgers?


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Lots of experience with those, eh?  :r


Unfortunately YES!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

TU09 said:


> White Castle burgers are amazing but I've got to say, they still come in second to Five Guys!


Five guys man thats a local thing. oh man there so good and fresh and hot and juicy :dr :dr :dr :dr

edit: well local to the east coast


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

TU09 said:


> White Castle burgers are amazing but I've got to say, *they still come in second to Five Guys!*


There opening one near me. Won't have to drive 20 minutes to get 
a burger anymore. They are some great burgers.:dr


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

shadowbandit said:


> I've never had Five Guys. Do they have the same effect as Murder Burgers?


Not in my experience although there is plenty of grease involved. The surest way to tell that someone went to five guys is to spot a grease soaked paper bag, kinda their trademark. :dr

It is amazing how these guys are expanding. In just a couple years they went from haveing 5 stores in the NOVA area to all up and down the east coast. Of course, there aren't that many Zagat rated fast food places out there to compete with...

You can check out their website at fiveguys.com


----------

